# Covid-19 vaccinations



## RWTM (Sep 27, 2021)

• Will I lose my job if I refuse the vaccine!? 
• What’s the deadline on getting a vaccine?
• I thought this was the land of the free?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 27, 2021)

No. Wear a mask.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 27, 2021)

There is a thread to discuss this.



			https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/the-vaccine-and-mask-thread.27152/


----------

